# Cobra Navigator for sale - $300.



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

Cobra Navigator for sale - $300.

The kayak is 3 years old and has the usual hull scrapes but is otherwise clean. This is a good fishing boat, it has good storage, a roomy cockpit, and the hatches are better quality than either Prowler or Tarpon. On the down side, this is a slow kayak. I have used it for river floats and small lakes where the boat’s performance is good. So if this is the type of fishing you do, it’s a good deal. If your looking to go long distances in open water, there are faster kayaks.

The sale price includes the following equipment:
“A” hatch
10” round hatch
High back seat
Tank strap
Paddle
Paddle leash
2 stainless steel rod holders
A comparably equipped new Navigator would cost about $950.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

great deal Del!! Sent you a pm.


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Damn. Wish you were closer. Need a yak for the wife.


----------



## Kenmefish (Apr 21, 2000)

I would like to see this kayak and most likely buy it. If we could meet somewhere Friday or Sunday, let me know.

Ken


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Picture of cobra navigator... this is just an example, not the actual boat that is being listed.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

NAVIGATOR SOLD.
Good luck Frank.


----------

